# Player seeking group in Boston area



## skinnydwarf (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, I moved to Boston recently and I'm looking for a group to play some D&D with.  Right now I'm looking to join as a player; I have done a lot of DMing, but I want to get on the other side of the screen for a change.

I figure that since there are lots of colleges here, there should be a bunch of gamers, and I know enworld is a good place to find good gamers.

I've been playing RPGs for about 11 years, on and off.  I always *wanted* to play, just couldn't get a group together all the time, thus the "off" times. 

You can contact me at skinnydwarf@yahoo.com.


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 27, 2004)

A good source for local gaming contacts is the Boston Gamers Yahoo group.


----------



## skinnydwarf (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you.



			
				Pseudonym said:
			
		

> A good source for local gaming contacts is the Boston Gamers Yahoo group.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome to the city!

My game is full, but there are a ton of gamers in the area. You may want to post a note at Pandemonium (my favorite game store in Harvard Square, in the Garage Building on JFK, right next to Newbury Comics), Your Move Games (Davis Square, also in Cambridge), and The Compleat Strategist (Boston on Mass Ave, down the street from Symphony Hall.)

Also, look for our next Boston Game Day; we'll have one in the next few months.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a reminder - the link to the game day is in my sig, and there are still some morning slots free. Come and meet people!


----------

